# مفهوم انتشار المعادن والفلزات (مبسط )



## mazin solid (1 أبريل 2012)

هذا بعض ما استطعت توفيره عن الانتشار في المعادن والفلزات .............ارجو ان تفيدكم شكرا m.solid


----------



## Abu Laith (2 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اي معلومة متاحه عندك مفيد للمجتمع شكرراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سامي العسكري (9 مايو 2013)

شكرررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## basharawaad (13 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## tifaonline (20 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (2 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------

